# Fluval Spec V lighting upgrade



## BriFran9 (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a Fluval Spec V and im thinking about upgrading the light, was browsing ebay and came along this, i really dont know much about LED lights and just cant seem to find a way to find out which is better.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/up-LED-Aquarium-Light-3Blue-27White-for-15-25cm-fish-tank-lighting-100-240V-/271410962528?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f315aa060


----------

